# installng sabayon aftr xp vista



## mayanks_098 (May 19, 2007)

hey guys. ........
how ru? 
nw dat im done wth my xams(phew).,im all game to install sabayon. 

im gonna format my 160gb,wipe out evrythng.make 1 partition of 80gb each 4 win.rest 80gb will b unpartitioned n will partition it @ d time of installng sab. 
in d one 4 windows,ill make 4 partitions of 80gb n install xp 1st n den vista in two of the partitions. 

nw. 
ill install sab.ill make 4 partition of it.one will b of 1.5gb 4 swap rest i don kno.u ppl tell.do we need a big partition 4 linux lik we need in win.i mean if i install apps will i need bigger partition.if not ill do 7(linux)+20+10+10 
1stly.wat shd i chose. 
ext2/3? 
gnome/kde/two other options wch i don remember. 

n hey last time i installed,it din ask me wat space shd i allocate 4 swap(i chose automatic installation nt manual,may b dats y) 

n booting from vista boot loader is btr or grub? 

ill install in order xp->vista->sab 

n nw v imp.last tim i installd sab over xp n vista,i messed up my ntldr wch din allow me to use xp.so i ended up formatng pc.i don want it dis tim.wat can b done 4 dis? 

n wat is btr,sab or ubuntu?ne1 who has used both? 
tho my heart beats 4 sab rit now. 

n later ill also need hlp in configurng bsnl dataone on it. 
thanks.


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2007)

First Install ur Windows OS's=this will help u a lotta head aches..
It s ur choice sabayon or Ubuntu.
what about ur pc RAM?do u have more than >=512MB RAM?then make a swap of around 400-500MB enough...if u plan to install multiple distros(ubuntu,fedora etc) no need for more swap partns.one single swap partn can be shared.
for "/" make a partn @ max 10GB,minim 4-5GB...dont try "helping" the distro by making seperate /boot,/home etc partns...just one "/" is enough+500MB swap.if u got more RAM eg 1GB etc...swap usage will be too law..
configuring dataone on ubuntu is easy..just run "sudo pppoeconf" and answer.
In sabayon also its easy with rp-pppoe and GYIF-google.com/linux is ur friend. 
In Linux,Adsl works well and 99% ppl uses a lan card ie pppoe.so be sure u got a lan card.u sure does..most mobo carries an online lan card.
Best of Lux.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 20, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> First Install ur Windows OS's=this will help u a lotta head aches..
> I
> for "/" make a partn @ max 10GB,minim 4-5GB...dont try "helping" the distro by making seperate /boot,/home etc partns...just one "/" is enough+500MB swap.



wats "/". i din get it.did u mean root?can u elaborate wat u meant?
n a,i hv 1gb ram.
lan card is der.
last time i installd sab aftr xp n vista my ntldr was disfuntional(it was der,wasnt deltd bt xp was nt bootng,i ended up formathng my pc)i don wan nethng lik dat nw.ne precautions?


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2007)

"/" is called root.
also there is the home directory for root user called "/root".dont confuse.
I suggest U to just go through Linux file system hierarchy.
Linux file system tree:
*labor-liber.org/images/linux/arbo-unix.gif
just go through below links if ur still confused.
*ultra.pr.erau.edu/~jaffem/tutorial/file_system_basics.htm
*www.upscale.utoronto.ca/GeneralInterest/Harrison/LearnLinux/Module2.html#Files%20and%20Directories

as with windows:
Linux got a bootloader called grub.when  u boot a pc,grub menu is shown if there.this menu contains available OS,including windows.
grub or LILO doesnot mess with windows booting...it just "gaves" the controls to windows os once in grub menu u select windows.
Also preferred method:
First install all ur windows Os's.Windows wants u to make it installed on primary partns if am correct.create extended,logical partns and then make swap, "/" partns as logical partns and install.as u got 1 GB of ram,u need a swap of 300-400MB enough.dont make unwanted partns for /boot,/home at this juncture as some guides will be telling U.Best of Lux. 
*www.akadia.com/img/dual_boot_grub.gif
^^ GRUB Screen showing windows as option too.it automatically detects and adds ur windows most times.


----------



## mehulved (May 20, 2007)

Yeah / means root. Leave about 15-20GB for / partition. Default install of sabayon DVD is itself around 10GB. Leave room for more.
Don't try to solve the problem by deleting everything. That will take you nowhere. If you get stuck, check the errors, you should find the solution on how to repair it.
GRUB is good for booting multiple OS's better than anything windows has to offer.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 20, 2007)

edited

thanks 4 ur graphical representatn of linux tree.
so while in stallng ill create 15gb 4 "/" n install linux der? is dat all it will appear or will der b nemore strings attachd?


----------



## faraaz (May 20, 2007)

Grammar is your friend. And punctuation cries out at the injustice of it all!!


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 20, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Grammar is your friend. And punctuation cries out at the injustice of it all!!



wer  is d prob?


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

wer is d prob? Oh...wait...you mean, WHERE IS THE PROBLEM?? 

Dude, typing out full words and sentences wouldn't kill you and our eyeballs wouldn't hurt so much.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> wer is d prob? Oh...wait...you mean, WHERE IS THE PROBLEM??
> 
> Dude, typing out full words and sentences wouldn't kill you and our eyeballs wouldn't hurt so much.



ahh... i c...
sry dude.
vl take care of dat...
rather...
ahhh. i see...
sorry dude.
i will take care of that.

nw back to the point.
i uninstalled sabayon because i could not configure net on it.switched to fiesty.
i cant use net on it either.


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

Who is your net provider?? Is it working in Windows?? Do what I did...

Go to your current net settings, copy them down on a piece of paper.

Then open up Linux and go to the settings menu for networks, internet etc and config it.

For example, I use always on connection through a router, and I had a static IP with custom DNS server addresses. I was not able to figure this out so net never used to work. I am using PCLOS btw. I just booted into PCLOS, went to the control center for Linux networking and configured my machine's LAN settings manually. Net works beautifully now.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 21, 2007)

dataone.
hey how do i  know my dns adress?

wen i type ipconfig in windows,two things appear.

ethernet adapter local area connection:

                connection specific dnd suffix       :
                 Autoconfiguration IP address...... :
                  subnet mask                            :
                 default gateway                        :


ppp adapter bsnl              



                  connection specific dnd suffix       :
                 Autoconfiguration IP address...... :
                  subnet mask                            :
                 default gateway                        :

out of these two i enter d ip,gateway,subnet mask of the lower one.
im doing write?


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2007)

At this rate you will be going nowhere. Just roaming around in circles.
I had already given an answer to how to setup net in sabayon. But, you choose to ignore the post which was right above your post. You didn't even bother to read the first post, I guess. It has answer to most of your questions.
Here's the how-to for Ubuntu - *ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Broadband_Howto#BSNL_DataOne


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 21, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> At this rate you will be going nowhere. Just roaming around in circles.
> I had already given an answer to how to setup net in sabayon. But, you choose to ignore the post which was right above your post. You didn't even bother to read the first post, I guess. It has answer to most of your questions.
> Here's the how-to for Ubuntu - *ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Broadband_Howto#BSNL_DataOne



meh..
dude do u hv somethng against me? ofcourse i tried dat bt stll i cudnt configure.so i decided 4 fiesty. y wud i remove d thng i like n install a secondary thng if i cud get evrythng rit in it.thnk b4 u rit.

btw,im still unable to connect...


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2007)

for dataone on ubuntu.just open a terminal.U can open a terminal via menu Applications>Accessories>Terminal.
now in terminal.just after "$" prompt.type :

```
~$sudo pppoeconf
```
^^ just answer what it asks!.thats it.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 21, 2007)

@prak 
thanks dude....
that really solved my prob.

1 more thing..if my router is on,will i get automaticaly connected? is der ne way i can connect n dc it manually.stll btr if i can get a icon 4 it on my desktop lik in windows.


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2007)

there is option in pppoeconf  to automatically connect to internet at startup.
else,

```
pon dsl-provider
```
for switching internet on
and

```
poff dsl-provider
```
for switching internet off 

for icons make on ur desktop or gnome panel launchers by right-clicking on desktop(create-launcher) or panel(add to panel>custom launcher).In the command space type above commands and save.
now for starting internet just click on the icon.also for stopping.

for installing packages use synaptic(menu System>admin>synaptic)


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

thanks agn praka...

btw i wana install another linux distro nw.
im thnkng agn of sabayon.rit nw im triple bootng bw xp,vista,fiesty
can u hlp by telng a similar command lik pppoeconf for sabayon?
n 1 more thng,
i already hv a swap of 1.5 gb for fiesty.do i need to create another swap 4 sabayon?i mean will a single swap do or not?.

thanks


----------



## mehulved (May 22, 2007)

Single swap can be shared.
pppoe is available in sabayon.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Single swap can be shared.
> pppoe is available in sabayon.




pppoe is nt wrkng,i tried as root also.
one more thng,wen i log in as root,my screen goes all white...
wats d prob?


----------

